# best app for recording loud, live music



## blackbook (Jan 22, 2009)

Instead of getting muffled, crunchy sounding recordings which app would give clear ones of band rehearsals? No need for separate tracks, just a simple recording.

I used to use an MD player (yes, outdated) and it sounded really great with a small Sony stereo mic plugged in, but I can't find anything that portable and good sounding.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

Depending on how loud you're taking about an app might not help you ... The problem is that the iPhone (and probably most smart phones) have a mic that is fairly sensitive and catered for human voice frequencies ... Which means that high SPL will a most always distort them no matter how low you set the recording level. I've had ok experience if things aren't too loud, but over a certain amount of volume and there's probably not a lot you can do with an iPhone. 

If you want a good portable recording device I'd suggest something like a Zoom H2 or H4/H4n. I've used all three for live band recordings under high volume situations and they work great.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

And there are some mics you can plug into iPhones and iPods ... But they tend to be expensive and if you're going to invest getting a proper recorder is a much better investment if you're going to want to keep recording rehearsals and shows. I've made some killer recordings with my H4n (4 channels at once, stereo mix off the board and stereo built-in mics). It can also do phantom power for condenser mics, etc and also works as a stereo input device via USB for recording on your computer. 

HTH.


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

*Zoom H2 and H4n*



mguertin said:


> ...
> If you want a good portable recording device I'd suggest something like a Zoom H2 or H4/H4n......


I second this recommendation. I use both the Zoom H2 and the Zoom H4n. Each has their pros and cons, and you should look carefully at both in a specialty store that stocks them (Long & McQuade in these parts). The Zoom H1 is, however, not good value.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Mikey is great, as it has three different recording modes depending on the environment you're recording in. Great clear sound, about $80-90.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

As it has been posted, it's not the app, its the input hardware. You need to get good clean microphone input, so that is down to the quality of the mic(s), their placement in the room, the sound of the room, and the quality of the signal chain going into the recording device. Last and least is the app used to record with.

Here's an article I wrote on iOS music recording Q. Can I make music on an iPad? | CanadaRAM: Memory and Computer Q&A

Check the compatibility of these devices with your specific iOS device

Blue Mikey Blue Microphones | Mikey for iPod - ideal for vocals, room mixing for drums, electric guitar amps, and difficult brass instruments
Alesis ProTrack for iPod ProTrack Handheld Stereo Recorder for iPod
Alesis JamDock JamDock Practice Dock for iPod
Alesis IODock (for iPad) iO Dock Pro Audio Dock For iPad & iPad 2

You can use the Apple Camera Connector Kit to attach to a USB microphone or recording interface


----------



## blackbook (Jan 22, 2009)

Dr T said:


> I second this recommendation. I use both the Zoom H2 and the Zoom H4n. Each has their pros and cons, and you should look carefully at both in a specialty store that stocks them (Long & McQuade in these parts). The Zoom H1 is, however, not good value.


I'm just looking for something to record band rehearsals, not edit, mix, etc...just to listen back to see where I can improve. 

To give an idea on how not picky I am, I was using an MD player with a good stereo mic but it broke and am looking for the next cheapest option. Would you say the Zoom H1 would suffice for this type of situation in your experience? From what I've read, it sounds like the placement of it is where it makes or breaks it and can be a real challenge to figure out. Is that your experience? Is the Zoom H2 less particular with placement and sound issues?


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Are cassette tape stereos and recorders still available?

Cheers


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

tilt said:


> Are cassette tape stereos and recorders still available?
> 
> Cheers


Not really. Pawn shops maybe. Actually I discovered the microphone in the iPhone 4S is WAY better than the 3GS and does not distort when recording live performances like the old one did. Probably they put a better mic with better software for Siri, with the side effect that everything else sounds better too.


----------



## blackbook (Jan 22, 2009)

fjnmusic said:


> Not really. Pawn shops maybe. Actually I discovered the microphone in the iPhone 4S is WAY better than the 3GS and does not distort when recording live performances like the old one did. Probably they put a better mic with better software for Siri, with the side effect that everything else sounds better too.


LOL...cassettes? Well, my quality isn't quite THAT low!

I noticed that the 4S mic IS better than 3GS too. Unfortunately, I'm stuck with my 3GS for several more months due to my contract so I've got to figure something else out in the interim. Suggestions?


----------



## rpalace (Sep 17, 2007)

I think by the sounds of what you want to do, the Zoom H1 is the best way to go. You need a way to adjust the input level of loud music and you can do it easily with the H1 where recording with an iPhone will just distort it.

I used an H1 for this: Metz at Oh! Fest 2011 - YouTube

It was so loud I could barely hear what was happening at the concert but when I brought it home and listened back it made a lot more sense. I've also used the H1 countless times to do what it sounds like you're looking for at a loud rehearsal.

I really recommend the Zoom H1 as a starting point for an external recording device. Of course you'll want to upgrade at some point to take advantage of some of the other features of the more expensive models.

One downside is that the body of the H1 is plastic so it can get really noisy if you're planning on any handheld recordings.


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

Band rehearsals?? Like you're own band?? Depending on how frugal you want to be, why don't you just feed the line out from the mixing board to your laptop and use some s/w like Audacity?

I would recommend the h/w recorders as well (like Zoom, Alesis or m-audio) as well, but it all depends how much you DO want to spend. 

re: CASSETTES. 

I know bands actively releasing cassette recordings. In fact, in some corners of this lovely world, they're well stocked (Amoeba Records in LA). I've actually been looking for a cassette deck. BELIEVE IT.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

...Cassette Tapes?

Okay...How about "Tapes" for the iPhone.


----------



## blackbook (Jan 22, 2009)

rpalace said:


> I think by the sounds of what you want to do, the Zoom H1 is the best way to go. You need a way to adjust the input level of loud music and you can do it easily with the H1 where recording with an iPhone will just distort it.
> 
> I used an H1 for this: Metz at Oh! Fest 2011 - YouTube
> 
> ...


This sounds about right.I need something portable and simple that will sound decent. 
Did you have any issues with not hearing all instruments on recordings due to where the H1 was placed?


----------



## rpalace (Sep 17, 2007)

blackbook said:


> This sounds about right.I need something portable and simple that will sound decent.
> Did you have any issues with not hearing all instruments on recordings due to where the H1 was placed?


Never had any real problems. You can use headphones to monitor the levels before hitting record. If you were going to pay attention to one thing, it would probably be any possible conflicts with low end.


----------

